# Seat angle?



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Is there a reason to bend the nose up on the saddle on a dirt-jump bike? I can understand wanting to get the seat down low and out of the way, but why not just leave it level?


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

usually you land angled downhill, levels the seat out if you come down on it


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

It's the same reason why women's saddles have a short nose, and men's have a long nose...it's is aesthetics more than function.

Essentially, an erect saddle is more pleasing to the male psyche. Who wants to ride half-mast when you can ride fully erect?

(the real answer is that the saddle only changes it's position in relation to the ground, not in relation to the rider. A TT rider has the nose slightly down, road/TDF it's level, AM/XC it is level or just a tad up. FR it is usually significantly up. For DJ/Street/BMX, with the upright posture, the nose of the saddle is extremely up, thus preserving the pelvic to saddle angle, along a remarkably consistent range of wildly divergent rides and riders. Although, some folks just don't understand this and simply copy their neighbor)


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Everyone knows it's because it looks better?

I think on DJ and BMX bikes if you're just sitting around chatting with mates then I guess the saddle being that tilted would put your but on the widest part of it, but for the most part since DJ riders don't need to sit on the saddle whilst riding it's tilted up at least to match the top tube of the bike because it does look better.


----------



## antonovc (Jun 29, 2004)

Also, by tilting it back its forcing your hips to roll backwards which is effectively making the reach longer, and more comfortable when you coast on a bike that is technically a little small..


----------

